# Another shot from the office.



## EIngerson (Mar 11, 2014)

Playing with some toys. I love the sounds of Freedom!!!!
1.



Demo-5 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
2.



Demo-4 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr
3.



Demo-3 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Ron Evers (Mar 11, 2014)

Big office!


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 11, 2014)

I need a new desk. lol


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 11, 2014)

Plastique, C-4 to be more specific?


----------



## spacefuzz (Mar 11, 2014)

Boom!


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 11, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> I need a new desk. lol



That one was just a breeching charge made of det cord. Just enough to not need the home owners permission to enter. lol





Demo-7 by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Warhorse (Mar 11, 2014)

Cool toys, I wish I could play.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 12, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> Cool toys, I wish I could play.



It was a blast&#8230;&#8230;.ummmm&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;yeah. lol


----------



## pjaye (Mar 12, 2014)

Men in uniform :heart: and really awesome toys.


----------



## tecboy (Mar 12, 2014)

These marines look like ants, lol!


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 12, 2014)

tecboy said:


> These marines look like ants, lol!



Ants? lol


----------



## mmaria (Mar 13, 2014)

When I read the title of the thread I was: What!? Eric is in the office!? I've got to see that!

What a relief when seeing this


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 13, 2014)

mmaria said:


> When I read the title of the thread I was: What!? Eric is in the office!? I've got to see that!
> 
> What a relief when seeing this



Unfortunately thats exactly where I'm at most of the time. lol


----------



## runnah (Mar 13, 2014)

Funny, at my job they get all angry if I use det cord.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 13, 2014)

runnah said:


> Funny, at my job they get all angry if I use det cord.




lol, We encourage such activities.


----------



## Stevepwns (Mar 13, 2014)

i was a combat engineer for 10 years,  Sapper for 4.  The marines Sapper training course ( I was Army) was a rough school.  I loved every minute of it.


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 13, 2014)

Stevepwns said:


> i was a combat engineer for 10 years,  Sapper for 4.  The marines Sapper training course ( I was Army) was a rough school.  I loved every minute of it.




Thanks for your service brother.


----------



## Woodsman (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice.... whose that knocking at my door


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 14, 2014)

Where can I get one of those off camera flashes?


----------

